
Elon Musk lied about the EPA’s Tesla Model S test, agency claims - velmu
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/1/21244556/elon-musk-lie-epa-tesla-model-s-range-miles-mistake-door
======
toomuchtodo
All Tesla vehicles have logging and telemetry capabilities (unless rooted by
an owner). When a New York Times reporter (John Broder) fabricated a story
about a Model S running out of power prematurely on a test drive [1], Tesla
provided the logs publicly. I assume Tesla has the logs for the VIN provided
to the EPA for an emissions test cycle, and hope they’re representing the
situation appropriately based on their logging data.

Someone is lying! We’ll discover who it is shortly.

Disclaimer: Tesla owner, investor, etc

[1] [https://www.tesla.com/blog/most-peculiar-test-
drive](https://www.tesla.com/blog/most-peculiar-test-drive)

